# FBI investigating GBP for fixing fights, including Canelo vs Perro, according to Mexican website



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

First off, I dont think the fight was fixed...

But just type "FBI investigating GBP" and look at everything from the last few days...could this be true?

http://boxaldia.com/2014/03/10/el-f...-el-boxeo-por-parte-de-golden-boy-promotions/

*This was in spanish and google translated so may not be perfect.

* 

 Following the polemic ending this Saturday between Mexican fighters Alfredo "El Perro" Angulo and Saul "Canelo" Alvarez, the FBI has intensified a very serious investigation that has taken months to detect any possible fixes within the professional boxing scene.
Within the investigation is Angulo's name, along with Shane Moseley, who incidentaly also fought Alvarez. It is also known that other fighters like Victor Ortiz are part of the investigation centering around Golden Boy Promotion and it's roster of fighters.
A trusted source doing the investigation revealed to www.boxaldia.com that several fighters have been questioned by the FBI and have admitted to selling their fights and this Saturday's Angulo fight has intensified the investigation.
Names that have surfaced are those of Richard Schaefer, Eric Gomez and Oscar De La Hoya, especially the banker hwo oversees and handles the all financial transactions of the company.
As a result of Angulo's defeat the FBI will pay a visit this week at Golden Boy Promocions' offices and will also pay a visit to Perro Angulo afterwards.
The investigation has reached a point that the FBI was monitoring and expecting, and it will be a matter of days for results to be revealed.
"Various fighters have been questioned and interviewed and even a prominent Uruguayan promoter has been investigated to verify that the income he generated by dealings with GBP is legitimate and spoken for. Several organisms have started to shy away from dealing with GBP acknowledging that they are a hot potato at the moment." Stated a spokesman for www.boxaldia.com

 


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

you'll notice Richard whispered some shit in Floyd's ear immediately after the cj rozz card was announced

Floyd's face calmed down


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks legit.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you'll notice Richard whispered some shit in Floyd's ear immediately after the cj rozz card was announced
> 
> Floyd's face calmed down


I think that had more to do with him knowing he won when he heard the other two scores...but yea I saw that.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I think that had more to do with him knowing he won when he heard the other two scores...but yea I saw that.


nada the whisper and calm facial expression came right before the other two cards were announced


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> nada the whisper and calm facial expression came right before the other two cards were announced


Ill have to rewatch it


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Some of the dumbass stories posted today and yesterday. Look guys, here is the rule. When Dan Rafael says its so, then its so. Because he works for the mothership and they won't let him post bullshit. Simple as that

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

No shit


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

All these crazy rumors about GBP are not a good look at all....The whole Oscar vs Richard/Haymon rumor and now possibly this rumor is the worst thing that can happen to GBP if there's any wrinkles of truth to them.....I'm gonna assume its not true for now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

This is turning into a fucking Mexican soap opera smh 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Doc said:


> This is turning into a fucking Mexican soap opera smh
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Mexicans are that mad cause Canelo won?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Mexicans are that mad cause Canelo won?


Every single Mexican i know are very upset about the stoppage...Not a single one of them justifies the stoppage in any way.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Blanco said:


> All these crazy rumors about GBP are not a good look at all....The whole Oscar vs Richard/Haymon rumor and now possibly this rumor is the worst thing that can happen to GBP if there's any wrinkles of truth to them.....I'm gonna assume its not true for now.


I can't imagine how cut throat and nasty of an individual Richard Schaefer is behind closed doors. He already comes off as a volatile hot head in the public eye.

Oscar should've checked his ass a long time ago, but he was too content getting high and playing dress up.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I found a better version of the translation and edited it in the original post.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The Ortiz vs. Mayweather fight could make alot more sense if this were true.....really dont know what to think.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Oscar got Clean and took a gander into what his company has been up to. The issues popped almost immediately after he got out of rehab


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> *I can't imagine how cut throat and nasty of an individual Richard Schaefer is behind closed doors.* He already comes off as a volatile hot head in the public eye.
> 
> Oscar should've checked his ass a long time ago, but he was too content getting high and playing dress up.


lot of entrepreneur CEO types are this way


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> lot of entrepreneur CEO types are this way


They're all reptilians. Cut from the same cloth. Only colour they see is green.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> lot of entrepreneur CEO types are this way


CEOs, Politicians.. many are just good ol fashioned Sociopaths. They have no attachment to nothing, they move on quickly.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

This shit would be so terrible for the sport in the public eye. The whole "boxing is dying" rhetoric spewed by the media every is bad enough. Last thing we'd need is "boxing is fake like the WWE."

People on other forums are saying that it'd explain Angulo's light arm punching right from the get-go :lol: I don't know, I'll wait and see what comes of this.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Every single Mexican i know are very upset about the stoppage...Not a single one of them justifies the stoppage in any way.


Everything about that event is off, not just the stoppage which I'm sure they'd figure would've come much sooner. They couldn't pull an Ali-Liston II and have it be believable. Unfortunately Alfredo didn't fully sell it. Canelo is up fucking shit's creek when Gasnelo's output drops and he starts backing up if he's in there with El Perro, I'll never be convinced otherwise. Unfortunately, He was Not. I don't give a fuck how drained Angulo was.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> CEOs, Politicians.. many are just good ol fashioned Sociopaths. They have no attachment to nothing, they move on quickly.


alpha as fuck imo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Everything about that event is off, not just the stoppage which I'm sure they'd figure would've come much sooner. They couldn't pull an Ali-Liston II and have it be believable. Unfortunately Alfredo didn't fully sell it. Canelo is up fucking shit's creek when Gasnelo's output drops and he starts backing up if he's in there with El Perro, I'll never be convinced otherwise. Unfortunately, He was Not. I don't give a fuck how drained Angulo was.


what stands out to me is how uncharacteristically quiet Angulo(e) has been

he couldn't shut up when Bballandy™ beat him up


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> I can't imagine how cut throat and nasty of an individual Richard Schaefer is behind closed doors. He already comes off as a volatile hot head in the public eye.
> 
> Oscar should've checked his ass a long time ago, but he was too content getting high and playing dress up.


No doubt bruh, but thing is though that Oscar was willing to let Richard take over cause Richard was willing to put in all the work while Oscar could just collect money just based of his name, most humans would do the same as Oscar......And plus at the beginning Richard Schaefer had a lot of dirt on Oscar that is now all out in the open, but now that all Oscar's secrets are out now he doesn't mind getting into a rift with Schaefer, at least according to rumors of course.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll just go ahead and say that I was impressed with Canelo's explosiveness, timing, body attack, combination punching, but there were some elements to that fight that were a bit fishy to me. Angulo was behaving really strangely _right from the opening round_. The people I was watching it with and I were asking why he was throwing punches like he was a 70 year old lady.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Blanco said:


> No doubt bruh, but thing is though that Oscar was willing to let Richard take over cause Richard was willing to put in all the work while Oscar could just collect money just based of his name, most humans would do the same as Oscar......And plus at the beginning Richard Schaefer had a lot of dirt on Oscar that is now all out in the open, but now that all Oscar's secrets are out now he doesn't mind getting into a rift with Schaefer, at least according to rumors of course.


This is heading down a really nasty road, I hope its not true :-( The part that scares me is that Victor Ortiz was named in it....Him not getting up from Floyds punch seemed odd...and now...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Clear bullshit.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> This is heading down a really nasty road, I hope its not true :-( The part that scares me is that Victor Ortiz was named in it....Him not getting up from Floyds punch seemed odd...and now...


Victor Ortiz glass jaw is what got him knocked down, his glass heart is what kept him there.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what stands out to me is how uncharacteristically quiet Angulo(e) has been
> 
> he couldn't shut up when Bballandy™ beat him up





JMP said:


> I'll just go ahead and say that I was impressed with Canelo's explosiveness, timing, body attack, combination punching, but there were some elements to that fight that were a bit fishy to me. Angulo was behaving really strangely _right from the opening round_. The people I was watching it with and I were asking why he was throwing punches like he was a 70 year old lady.


Virgil's reaction to everything during the fight was also gravely concerning to me. Angulo literally wasn't even trying.

I don't think Angulo threw one meaningful punch until the 8th round.. probably sick of being absolutely T'd off on with flush power shots and combinations for 21 minutes.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Virgil's reaction to everything during the fight was also gravely concerning to me. Angulo literally wasn't even trying.
> 
> I don't think Angulo threw one meaningful punch until the 8th round.. probably sick of being absolutely T'd off on with flush power shots and combinations for 21 minutes.


It seemed off that a proud Mexican warrior, and power-puncher to boot, like Angulo wouldn't even attempt to really throw some hard/planted shots in retaliation (even while running the risk of getting countered or swinging at all air) after being landed on. I don't know, man. Just weird behavior. Maybe Canelo's offense just had him so absurdly gun shy, but maybe where there's smoke, there's fire in this case. You're right, though. Finally in the eighth, he appeared to come alive a bit. Was his best round IIRC.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo was beyond drained, dude had Chavez Jr at 160 stomach and couldn't even walk up the steps at the weigh in without almost passing out


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> I'll just go ahead and say that I was impressed with Canelo's explosiveness, timing, body attack, combination punching, but there were some elements to that fight that were a bit fishy to me. Angulo was behaving really strangely _right from the opening round_. The people I was watching it with and I were asking why he was throwing punches like he was a 70 year old lady.


this. Canelo looked good, but i noticed from the first round that Angulo looked like he wasn't trying. thought maybe he just had an off night, but you never know...
definitely not the angulo we saw against Lara


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

look at that crap, doesn't even look real


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Angulo was beyond drained, dude had Chavez Jr at 160 stomach and couldn't even walk up the steps at the weigh in without almost passing out


He came in the exact same against Lara. Weigh-in at 154 but come into the ring at 170+. It is absolutely weird, the whole fight. Even Mayweather Sr. spoke asking why Angulo was throwing such weak punches. As I said, Angulo didn't even look like the one that fought Jorge Silva, and everyone says he looked like shit in that fight. I don't know what to think. Everyone knows this sport isn't 100% with robberies galore and everything. Anyone would be naive to think otherwise. We'll wait until the report comes out, though, but I know for damn sure what I saw that night. Everyone in the theater was:

1) hating the stoppage
2) questioning why Angulo was throwing such pity-pat arm punches
3) and from the posters here, it looked like Angulo was slower than ever.

:conf we'll see what comes out of this, though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> look at that crap, doesn't even look real












Angulo/Lara looks the same to me.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo, what do you think?

Oh, yeah and people are saying Juan Manuel Marquez is blatantly tweeting that the fight was fixed. If you are following him/know how to use twitter, definitely post it here.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> @Bogotazo, what do you think?


Trying to analyze and rationalize his prediction compared to what took place as if it were legitimate. The two things don't reconcile, and that isn't to say Canelo wasn't fully capable of winning the fight without any foul play, there just isn't any way it should've been so effortless, even if he were to still take every round. There's no way in hell he was that abysmally prepared. The 're-negotiating' meeting preceding the weigh-in that popped up looks all the more suspect and strange.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Trying to analyze and rationalize his prediction compared to what took place as if it were legitimate. The two things don't reconcile, and that isn't to say Canelo wasn't fully capable of winning the fight without any foul play, there just isn't any way it should've been so effortless, even if he were to still take every round. There's no way in hell he was that abysmally prepared. The 're-negotiating' meeting preceding the weigh-in that popped up looks all the more suspect and strange.


What do you think about Marquez tweeting, blatantly, that the fight was fixed. Also, I'm hearing that a lot of Mexican radios are talking about this fight being fixed. Man, this shit is getting weird. It also comes in line with the supposed GBP split that someone posted. :conf


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Virgil's reaction to everything during the fight was also gravely concerning to me. Angulo literally wasn't even trying.


Could you expand on this a little? I haven't rewatched the fight and I was mostly chatting with the people I was watching the fight with in between rounds. Didn't really get to hear corner instructions and reactions.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> What do you think about Marquez tweeting, blatantly, that the fight was fixed. Also, I'm hearing that a lot of Mexican radios are talking about this fight being fixed. Man, this shit is getting weird. It also comes in line with the supposed GBP split that someone posted. :conf


:lol:

I think Juan really has it out for Canelo and it's been this way for some time, but the growing chatter is definitely off putting

If it happened, Angulo should be ashamed for selling out himself and his fans. Hopefully it was an incentive laced with $$$ signs that he can use to retire and take care of Rebeca on rather than some Don King personal threat-type shit. Who knows what Schaefer is capable of. Angulo looked like somebody had taken his soul from him in any case.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, both Marquez and Floyd Sr. have voiced their skepticism. Marquez just outright said it was a fixed fight like @Mexi-Box said and Floyd Sr. stated that Angulo looked like he wasn't throwing with any intent to hurt Canelo.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

When R you guys going to start listening to me? :smile


I told you that fight was an obvious fix. The FBI wouldn't be wasting time unless they already had serious evidence.



- Not to mention Molina mysterious, suddenly being arrested after all those years, just in time to save him from Charlo, so he ca be offered up to Canelo instead.

And the Weeks stoppage.

It's so fricking obvious.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

And BTW- I'm also convinced that Oscar threw the Mayweather fight. He definitely wasn't himself that night, and look at the millions he's made of Floyd since "helping" him become a superstar.

Oscar & corruption is like bagels & cream cheese.






"This shit 'aint hard."


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

JMP said:


> Could you expand on this a little? I haven't rewatched the fight and I was mostly chatting with the people I was watching the fight with in between rounds. Didn't really get to hear corner instructions and reactions.


Well, Virgil knew better than anybody else the level of effort and preparation Angulo had put into the fight, that it was a golden opportunity of a career. When the bell rang, he struck me as somebody trying hard to maintain his composure, someone who didn't recognize his fighter (from Round 1, as you say), that he was capable of unquantifiably more than he was putting in.

Perhaps it's just all as Windmiller says afterall, though if that's the case it has to be one of the most exceptionally drastic examples of being drained to the extreme.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It looked like Oscar had all his money on the under.
Whilst nobodies like me had the over.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> *It looked like Oscar had all his money on the under.*
> Whilst nobodies like me had the over.


Of course.

And Tony Weeks is probably driving a brand new Cadillac

- A brand new mer-lot Brough-ham. They gave it to him, you know, as a sign of good faith. :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think Juan really has it out for Canelo and it's been this way for some time, but the growing chatter is definitely off putting
> 
> If it happened, Angulo should be ashamed for selling out himself and his fans. Hopefully it was an incentive laced with $$$ signs that he can use to retire and take care of Rebeca on rather than some Don King personal threat-type shit. Who knows what Schaefer is capable of. Angulo looked like somebody had taken his soul from him in any case.


This would explain Angulo's demeanour throughout the fight then complaining about the stoppage but crying in his corner when Canelo was being interviewed.
He's a heart-on-sleeve guy,and if there's anything in it,I think it'll break him in the long term.
GBP are taking a big risk with Canelo's legacy as well.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Tony Semanas


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course.
> 
> And Tony Weeks is probably driving a brand new Cadillac
> 
> - A brand new mer-lot Brough-ham. They gave it to him, you know, as a sign of good faith. :lol:


:lol:
When I was googling,I was typing in "What was wrong with Angulo?" And not getting much.I'd hoped he'd given some reaction since.
TBH,I wasn't thinking about the fix at that pointatsch


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Tony Semanas


Que?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> *This would explain Angulo's demeanour throughout the fight then complaining about the stoppage but crying in his corner when Canelo was being interviewed.*
> He's a heart-on-sleeve guy,and if there's anything in it,I think it'll break him in the long term.
> GBP are taking a big risk with Canelo's legacy as well.


I think there are two good explanations for Angulos reaction both to the stoppage and after the fight:

First, while he knew he had to let Canelo win (look at those insanely sloppy left hooks, missing Canelo's head by 6" ) he probably wanted to make it to the final bell. Losing a decision, even after getting pummeled, isn't horrible, but getting stopped via TKO is a whole different public humiliation. This would also explain why Angulo was starting to up his output a little near the end.

Second, Angulo knows this is the end of his career. - But the full weight of that reality probably didn't hit him until the fight was over. Fighting was his entire life, everything he knew, and now he's completely finished. How would YOU react?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I think there are two good explanations for Angulos reaction both to the stoppage and after the fight:
> 
> First, while he knew he had to let Canelo win (look at those insanely sloppy left hooks, missing Canelo's head by 6" ) he probably wanted to make it to the final bell. Losing a decision, even after getting pummeled, isn't horrible, but getting stopped via TKO is a whole different public humiliation. This would also explain why Angulo was starting to up his output a little near the end.
> 
> Second, Angulo knows this is the end of his career. - But the full weight of that reality probably didn't hit him until the fight was over. Fighting was his entire life, everything he knew, and now he's completely finished. How would YOU react?


Probably wouldn't have made it into the ring,far less been able to deal with all that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

More interesting thoughts:

GBP must know they've been under SOME kind of probe for a while now. It's impossible that someone didn't tell them about being questioned.

So, how do you pay off Angulo to throw the fight, without it looking like a payoff? 

Throwing that fight was worth millions, but let's say that cheap-ass Shaeffer only wanted to give Angulo, OH, I DUNNO, SAY $100,000 FOR HIS "SERVICES." Now how could they possibly do that? Let me think....... How to give El Perro one hundred grand without the payoff being obvious? .....


I'm sure it will come to me eventually. :huh


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> They're all reptilians. Cut from the same cloth. Only colour they see is green.





Leftsmash said:


> CEOs, Politicians.. many are just good ol fashioned Sociopaths. They have no attachment to nothing, they move on quickly.





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> alpha as fuck imo


Maybe. I have a lot of narcissistic 'qualities' myself and there's nothing wrong with lovin yourself to a healthy degree. I just can't get down with the whole manipulation and exploitation of people, backstabbing (friends, even), filled to the brim and consumed with greed, ready to trample over people by any means necessary. There's gotta be more to life than that...


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

So all those posters saying they woulda signed with GBP as their promoter.... lol


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

If there's any truth to this, it'll be far beyond another black-eye for boxing.

"The Red Light district of sports."


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wansen said:


> If there's any truth to this, it'll be far beyond another black-eye for boxing.
> 
> "The Red Light district of sports."


Maybe not.

First, it gets people TALKING about boxing. There's no such thing as bad publicity. - Unless you're Michael Jackson or Mel Gibson. - And heck, Mel still has a career! (not so much for Michael.)

Second, everybody knows boxing is more corrupt than the New Orleans Police Dept. It's not exactly a news flash.

IN FACT, this shows that the government actually still gives a fuck, and that maybe things will get a little better. (They won't really, but it DOES give that illusion.) AFAIK, the last time the US gov tried to clean up boxing, was when they went after Don King & failed to indict that crafty old POS. - And than was something like 30 years ago.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> :lol:


I think you're the only one who got the reference. :good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Maybe not.
> 
> First, it gets people TALKING about boxing. There's no such thing as bad publicity. - Unless you're Michael Jackson or Mel Gibson. - And heck, Mel still has a career! (not so much for Michael.)
> 
> ...


Ironically,it was Larry Holmes who bottled out of testifying after complaining for so long,admitting,"I want to make a comeback and I need Don"
They went after Don twice so I think you're right about the Government caring.
The problem can be the State Commissions as much as the promoters.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This "article", along with anyone who is trying to push this idiotic notion, are full of shit, simple and plain.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

They didn't fix shit there have been some shady fights in boxing but none of the GBP fights recently are worth looking into and certainly not Canelo vs Angulo :lol:


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I think there are two good explanations for Angulos reaction both to the stoppage and after the fight:
> 
> First, while he knew he had to let Canelo win (look at those insanely sloppy left hooks, missing Canelo's head by 6" ) he probably wanted to make it to the final bell. Losing a decision, even after getting pummeled, isn't horrible, but getting stopped via TKO is a whole different public humiliation. This would also explain why Angulo was starting to up his output a little near the end.
> 
> Second, Angulo knows this is the end of his career. - But the full weight of that reality probably didn't hit him until the fight was over. Fighting was his entire life, everything he knew, and now he's completely finished. How would YOU react?


I have another even better explanation, he got his shit pushed in from bell to bell by a far better fighter. That said, I'm sure your global world wide conspiracy that you have no evidence to support makes far more sense.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> And BTW- I'm also convinced that Oscar threw the Mayweather fight. He definitely wasn't himself that night, and look at the millions he's made of Floyd since "helping" him become a superstar.
> 
> Oscar & corruption is like bagels & cream cheese.
> 
> "This shit 'aint hard."


I presume he also purposely looked like shit v Forbes and let Pacquaio butcher him for the same reason as well then.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Also since when was Angulo some unstoppable beast to bring about all this skepticism. Could it not just be that a guy who has been well beaten in most of the fights he has stepped up in just got well beaten again.

I think the people who think Canelo is juicing based on his improved stamina have better points than the fixed fight theory and I'm not sure even that one flies (most boxers are on the gear - Canelo's probably just caught up with the good stuff plus got a S&C coach recently).


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

wouldnt be surprised... Said this shit during Banks vs mitchell


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn the sheep are gobbling this article up. Here in the world the naysayers are saying Lara ended him making it easier on canelo or that canelos power punching to the body didn't allow Angulo to set his big shots up which always come after a few shorts shots then he plans himself for a huge punch but canelo kept stopping him in his tracks. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Every single Mexican i know are very upset about the stoppage...Not a single one of them justifies the stoppage in any way.


well im a ****** that lives in mexico, was watching the fight with a bar full of mexicans and im about as mexican as you can get without actually being a mexican

and all i can tell you was in my observation no one was upset with the stoppage.

now it was loud in the bar that i was hanging out at but i believe hunter in-between rounds told weeks to stop the fight if canelo landed a three punch combination

this was in the post fight interview


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

nothing but good if the fbi is investigating gbp

just means there is a less likelihood of handicappers having to worry about a stanley christodoulou(trout) or cj ross(mayweather) scorecard when handicapping gbp fights.

those two scorecards were arguably the worst scorecards in 2013.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> nothing but good if the fbi is investigating gbp
> 
> just means there is a less likelihood of handicappers having to worry about a stanley christodoulou(trout) or cj ross(mayweather) scorecard when handicapping gbp fights.
> 
> those two scorecards were arguably the worst scorecards in 2013.


I just question a Mexican article bringing this to light. To me, it just looks like a desperate article trying to stir drama to earn more traffic to its website. If this was true, it would be in a legit website from a reputable news source.

Nothing bad can come from a real investigation but it clearly is an attempt to stir drama and get people to look at the site.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> well im a ****** that lives in mexico, was watching the fight with a bar full of mexicans and im about as mexican as you can get without actually being a mexican
> 
> and all i can tell you was in my observation no one was upset with the stoppage.
> 
> ...


I'll call you "El ******" from now on. Like the movie with Mel Gibson lol.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=630895

jmm is asking for a lawsuit here.

this is libel and going to cost him some money

alleging that another fighter threw the fight with no proof.

pretty dumb


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Angulo took a fucken absolute ass beating & THIS starts an investigation... lol
The FBI is about 75 years too late investigating pro boxing.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Angulo took a fucken absolute ass beating & THIS starts an investigation... lol
> The FBI is about 75 years too late investigating pro boxing.


One of the comments even laughs and says the same shit, that it started with Robinson. Lol

This article is not very credible no sources just pure talk and speculation.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Angulo took a fucken absolute ass beating & THIS starts an investigation... lol
> The FBI is about 75 years too late investigating pro boxing.


They aren't about to investigate a god damn thing. :rofl This shit will be blown over and forgotten fairly shortly. If not, it's because there's been so few fights going on and headlines in general.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

i just saw the fight, i don't think was fixed, but certainly no the angulo everyone was expecting.And no the angulo in many senses, i'll give canelo credit for probably taking angulo's soul early in the fight. 
it just surprises me how silent angulo has been, no complains at all, no bitching about the weight or the stoppage.
i can see judges fixing fights- like CJ Ross or the Lara vs PW judges. Im sure GBP and TR have enough power and money to bribe commissions,laboratories and judges.
Maybe Angulo is way too upset to complain and have been ordered to remain silent, but i don't think he sold himself.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> i just saw the fight, i don't think was fixed, but certainly no the angulo everyone was expecting.And no the angulo in many senses, i'll give canelo credit for probably taking angulo's soul early in the fight.
> it just surprises me how silent angulo has been, no complains at all, no bitching about the weight or the stoppage.
> i can see judges fixing fights- like CJ Ross or the Lara vs PW judges. Im sure GBP and TR have enough power and money to bribe commissions,laboratories and judges.
> Maybe Angulo is way too upset to complain and have been ordered to remain silent, but i don't think he sold himself.


He could be locked in a room embarrassed for not being able to put any hurting on canelo

With Lara he made it competitive and he was happy to tell the world he got thumbed because he felt he was winning and did what no one had done to Lara.

With canelo he's just ashamed what is he going to say canelo hit him to hard all night and his defense was impeccable... Or just cry about a legit stoppage.

He had no card to play like he did with Lara.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

I said back on ESB... 

Six fight, 250 million dollar exclusive contract w/ SHO means that all 6 opponents will be paid to take a dive.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> He could be locked in a room embarrassed for not being able to put any hurting on canelo
> 
> With Lara he made it competitive and he was happy to tell the world he got thumbed because he felt he was winning and did what no one had done to Lara.
> 
> ...


yep, that was embarrassing. i don't see what people say about angulo coming back late, he wasn't throwing anything that could hurt canelo.
I'm surprise that virgil hunter is also silent, he could at least bitch about the weight issue.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Seems legit. I hope more fights get fixed


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit. I'm surprised, but maybe my surprise is naive.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Doc said:


> He could be locked in a room embarrassed for not being able to put any hurting on canelo
> 
> With Lara he made it competitive and he was happy to tell the world he got thumbed because he felt he was winning and did what no one had done to Lara.
> 
> ...


Hes proably just happy at getting his biggest payday to date. He got whooped, nothing really to complain about.


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

Ortiz is not smart enough to stay quiet. Everyone will be sweating when its his turn! Lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

You people are dumb. Angulo was balling his eyes out after the fight. Yeah it was fixed. Stfu


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Those saying Angulo looked so "different", go check out the Jorge Silva fight, then get back to me. He looked the same in this fight, as he did in that fight...he was hurt and on wobbly legs, looked weak and slow as shit...hence the shock of many when he competed so well with Lara. The "fixed fight" shit is retarded.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

You can't help wondering how many other Floyd related fighters 'threw fights'. 
How long did this go on? When was the last time Floyd actually beat someone who didn't throw the fight?


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You can't help wondering how many other Floyd related fighters 'threw fights'.
> How long did this go on? When was the last time Floyd actually beat someone who didn't throw the fight?


Marquez probably had too much pride to throw, so that's why Floyd cheated on the weight. Every single bout since then was irrefutably fixed.

In another sense though, I can't get too upset about this, since isn't it the case that _all_ non-heavyweight fights are fixed by the existence of arbitrary weight limits? I view these barriers as discrimination against guys like the Klitschkos, who without promoters bending the rules to their favor, would beat all other active boxers in the world today.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Keeping this under wraps would require a lot of people to keep their mouths shut. Highly unlikely.

The best way to rig a sport is to not blatantly rig the sport. Do like the NBA and replace officials mid-series. No instructions need to be given, and even if so only a couple people need to stay quiet.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

This is a lot of conspiracy theories at this point and y'all are there wearing your little tin-foil hats just eatin it up.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

I think its time for me to take a break from this forum...To many idiots on here! SMFH

You dudes really think the fight was fixed?? cant believe the bullshit I'm reading.atsch:-(


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Every single Mexican i know are very upset about the stoppage...Not a single one of them justifies the stoppage in any way.


Angulo was getting the shit kicked out of him. You realize that right?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> I think its time for me to take a break from this forum...To many idiots on here! SMFH
> 
> You dudes really think the fight was fixed?? cant believe the bullshit I'm reading.atsch:-(


Floyd haters. Plus trinidad with his 10 alts the ******


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> CJ Ross or the Lara vs PW judges


Or the Lara vs Perez judges
Things like this are not uncommon, but the FBI? Sounds strange


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Those saying Angulo looked so "different", go check out the Jorge Silva fight, then get back to me. He looked the same in this fight, as he did in that fight...he was hurt and on wobbly legs, looked weak and slow as shit...hence the shock of many when he competed so well with Lara. The "fixed fight" shit is retarded.


Not everyone has your common sense. Lara was supposed to dominate him because of styles and what ensued was jaw dropping it did not mean Lara was over rated it meant Angulo was the shit all along, lmao canelo showed the world what level Angulo is on.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

poorface said:


> Marquez probably had too much pride to throw, so that's why Floyd cheated on the weight. Every single bout since then was irrefutably fixed.
> 
> In another sense though, I can't get too upset about this, since isn't it the case that _all_ non-heavyweight fights are fixed by the existence of arbitrary weight limits? I view these barriers as discrimination against guys like the Klitschkos, who without promoters bending the rules to their favor, would beat all other active boxers in the world today.


Probably the worst single post in CHB history.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Anything JMM says about Canelo should be taken with a large pinch of salt as he seems bitter as fuck about Canelo its like he really hates him i dont think ive heard him say anything positive about him plus all the butthurt Angulo fans in here should just man up and admit there boy got an absolute shellacking in there Canelo is in a different league the way some people talk about Angulo is like hes the second coming of Chavez sr and hes really not hes just really tough and ive seen him in a few fights before where he looked as slow and had no spark about him so this isnt his first bad performance.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd haters. Plus trinidad with his 10 alts the ******


:lol: I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case. The haters are a sad bunch.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> I think its time for me to take a break from this forum...To many idiots on here! SMFH
> 
> You dudes really think the fight was fixed?? cant believe the bullshit I'm reading.atsch:-(


Are you kidding? This is American professional boxing. Founded and supported by the American mob from day one, later by crooked promoters and sanctioning bodies.

That said, the whole FBI looking in to it, I seriously doubt it. Boxing is like the local crack house / opium den. Everyone knows its crooked but no one will do anything about it.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Fixing fights? Start with fucking Top Rank. All they do is fix fights...dodging postfight drug tests, avoiding OSDT, buying judges (pac/bradley or abril/rios), employing racist referees (loma/salido), and straight up robbing their fighters. The only GBP fights I can recall where they may be a "fix" at work, from GBP, is Lara/Williams. The fight was very clear and the judges got it very wrong. Lara/Angulo was not a fix at all because Lara agreed to those shit terms (small ring, soft canvas, etc.). He should've negotiated better.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Are you kidding? This is American professional boxing. Founded and supported by the American mob from day one, later by crooked promoters and sanctioning bodies.
> 
> That said, the whole FBI looking in to it, I seriously doubt it. Boxing is like the local crack house / opium den. Everyone knows its crooked but no one will do anything about it.


 My whole point is that people are seriously getting butthurt over this...I mean look at cableaddict post pertaining this. I'm not disputing that we haven't had crooked promoters or corrupt sanctioning bodies...its more of me pointing out the sour grapes by some posters on here. Its clear as day the losers I'm talking about.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Anything JMM says about Canelo should be taken with a large pinch of salt as he seems bitter as fuck about Canelo its like he really hates him i dont think ive heard him say anything positive about him plus all the butthurt Angulo fans in here should just man up and admit there boy got an absolute shellacking in there Canelo is in a different league the way some people talk about Angulo is like hes the second coming of Chavez sr and hes really not hes just really tough and ive seen him in a few fights before where he looked as slow and had no spark about him so this isnt his first bad performance.


And this is pot on. By the way, Canelo performed MUCH better against Floyd than JMM did. And Canelo's the media darling at just fucking 23...that JMM never achieved (save for a couple of months following KO of Pac).


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> My whole point is that people are seriously getting butthurt over this...I mean look at cableaddict post pertaining this. I'm not disputing that we haven't had crooked promoters or corrupt sanctioning bodies...its more of me pointing out the sour grapes by some posters on here. Its clear as day the losers I'm talking about.


Oh without a doubt. Haters are jumping on this. But it is no different with Pac and PEDs, JMM on PEDs, Oscar (pick a topic), PBF, etc.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

if the fbi was truly looking into a story of this magnitude this wouldve already been reported by rueters or the associated press.

and if the fbi is looking into gbp and racketeering they would be fucked because stanley christodoulou and cj ross would both lay down quicker than a five dollar whore.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

I think the owner and writers of that website are from Mexicali. They hate Jalisco. It's crazy that their hate for Jalisco would go this far.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Oh without a doubt. Haters are jumping on this. But it is no different with Pac and PEDs, JMM on PEDs, Oscar (pick a topic), PBF, etc.


exactly!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Those saying Angulo looked so "different", go check out the Jorge Silva fight, then get back to me. He looked the same in this fight, as he did in that fight...he was hurt and on wobbly legs, looked weak and slow as shit...hence the shock of many when he competed so well with Lara. The "fixed fight" shit is retarded.


You know what annoys me? That I literally kept saying "Canelo's going to dominate - see Jorge Silva fight (fight immediately prior to Lara) - and Angulo looked like a trashcan." But ppl just ignored that performance as if it were irrelevant. Anyhow, props to you too for seeing that shit coming :happy


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Probably the worst single post in CHB history.


I'm quite proud but I feel like I would have had to include something about glass jaws, PEDs, and nationalism to truly take the crown.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

poorface said:


> I'm quite proud but I feel like I would have had to include something about glass jaws, PEDs, and nationalism to truly take the crown.


I think the "It's unfair to the Klitschkos that they have to fight at heavyweight" comment blows all those out of the water.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

JDK said:


> Or the Lara vs Perez judges
> Things like this are not uncommon, but the FBI? Sounds strange


Lara vs Perez&#8230;what Perez?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you'll notice Richard whispered some shit in Floyd's ear immediately after the cj rozz card was announced
> 
> Floyd's face calmed down


Can you point to a moment in time on a video?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> My whole point is that people are seriously getting butthurt over this...I mean look at cableaddict post pertaining this. I'm not disputing that we haven't had crooked promoters or corrupt sanctioning bodies...its more of me pointing out the sour grapes by some posters on here. Its clear as day the losers I'm talking about.


Some of us are smart enough to realize that boxing is the most corrupt sport in the world.

The rest of you, I just don't know what to say .....


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Some of us are smart enough to realize that boxing is the most corrupt sport in the world.
> 
> The rest of you, I just don't know what to say .....


Yeah, yeah, yeah we know...Same old tired shit coming from you.

Prove it!:verysad


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

No doubt GBP have done some shady stuff in the past, but I doubt this is one of them.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Mayweather-Ortiz was definitely fixed.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Angulo was getting the shit kicked out of him. You realize that right?


No shit sherlock.

I didn't like the stoppage at first, but the more i think about it, i think the stoppage was fair.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

So are ANY Floyd wins legit? 
Pretty disgusting stuff tbh.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> So are ANY Floyd wins legit?
> Pretty disgusting stuff tbh.


Youre a ****** tbh


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> And this is pot on. By the way, Canelo performed MUCH better against Floyd than JMM did. And Canelo's the media darling at just fucking 23...that JMM never achieved (save for a couple of months following KO of Pac).


Canelo was also MUCH bigger than JMM, and Floyd for that matter...He was SUPPOSE to perform better than JMM did..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I truely believe this fight and many of Canelos have had some sort fix in play. Canelo-Mayweather and Canelo - Angulo really stink to me, CJ Ross's card is not the only thing in that fight either.

*Angulo fought like he was paid off.

Carlos Molina was arrested the day before his weigh in on flimsy terms from a decade old case.

Carlos Molina was arrested in the such a specific period, only an idiot wouldn't join the dots.
*
Angulo was detained for 8 months in 2012 without reason by customs officials. I have no doubt he as threatened with similar again unless he threw the fight. We could see in All Access the pain it caused him missing his daughter. It's clear he done what most men would have for his family.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I truely believe this fight and many of Canelos have had some sort fix in play. Canelo-Mayweather and Canelo - Angulo really stink to me, CJ Ross's card is not the only thing in that fight either.
> 
> *Angulo fought like he was paid off.
> 
> ...


You can't be threatened with random detention if your visa is in order, which clearly it must be.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> So are ANY Floyd wins legit?
> Pretty disgusting stuff tbh.


Floyd's win over Big show was legit, but I couldnt see it on Boxrec.

That's why Richard schaefer whispered floyd that he'll fix it right away, and floyd got pleased with it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I truely believe this fight and many of Canelos have had some sort fix in play. Canelo-Mayweather and Canelo - Angulo really stink to me, CJ Ross's card is not the only thing in that fight either.
> 
> *Angulo fought like he was paid off.
> 
> ...


what does molinas arrest have to do with your theory that angulo threw the fight?

perhaps angulo just got old overnight after suffering two tko's in his last four fights with one of the tkos coming in his fight prior.

or perhaps the zetas made a large bet on canelo and informed angulo that beating alvarez would not be a good idea.

what i dont understand is what molina being arrested has to do with angulo as they are not related in any manner.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what i dont understand is what molina being arrested has to do with angulo as they are not related in any manner.


Of course they are, as I explained in my post. (and as is pretty obvious if you think about it.)

"They" didn't want Charlo to beat Molina, get that title, and be in a position to challenge Canelo. Charlo is one dangerous mofo. Even without top-ten experience, he'd likely destroy Canelo right now.

Plus, now Canelo gets to fight Molina, for a huge payday. If Charlo had KO'd Molina, which was likely, then the Canelo-Molina would become meaningless.

Do the math, it's really very simple.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I still think Molina would have made Charlo look bad, if not beat him.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I still think Molina would have made Charlo look bad, if not beat him.


Agreed. Molina is actually class, except he stinks so fucking bad. I'll never watch a fight of his again. He'd spoil and tame Charlo like he did Kirkland.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course they are, as I explained in my post. (and as is pretty obvious if you think about it.)
> 
> "They" didn't want Charlo to beat Molina, get that title, and be in a position to challenge Canelo. Charlo is one dangerous mofo. Even without top-ten experience, he'd likely destroy Canelo right now.
> 
> ...


Molina has never been close to being stopped. Kirkland is the only person thus far to deck him and he still wasn't close to getting a KO. Charlo has not proven himself to be as good as Kirkland and Molina was several hundred leagues above the best Charlo has beaten.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course they are, as I explained in my post. (and as is pretty obvious if you think about it.)
> 
> "They" didn't want Charlo to beat Molina, get that title, and be in a position to challenge Canelo. Charlo is one dangerous mofo. Even without top-ten experience, he'd likely destroy Canelo right now.
> 
> ...


so what you are saying is that the US department of homeland security was working in conjunction with gbp to prevent molina from getting kod by charlo?

and that the US department of homeland security threatened deportation to angulo if he were to beat canelo in order to gurantee gbp a canelo/molina fight?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Agreed. Molina is actually class, except he stinks so fucking bad. I'll never watch a fight of his again. He'd spoil and tame Charlo like he did Kirkland.


james was fighting with two tears in his right shoulder that required immediate surgery after the fight

if there is anything to be taken away from the molina/kirkland fight is that james is such a badass in that he is the only guy to knock down carlos essentially while fighting with a bad right arm


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

quincy k said:


> james was fighting with two tears in his right shoulder that required immediate surgery after the fight
> 
> if there is anything to be taken away from the molina/kirkland fight is that james is such a badass in that he is the only guy to knock down carlos essentially while fighting with a bad right arm


Shit I didn't even know that. Kirkland a beast. Although Molina was WAY ahead of Kirkland at the time of the bs DQ.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Shit I didn't even know that. Kirkland a beast. Although Molina was WAY ahead of Kirkland at the time of the bs DQ.


the fact that he kod vera in eight rounds after knocking him down three times in that fight while chavez after 22 rounds could not even muster one single knockdown should tell you how vicious kirkland is. there were no excuses in the vera camp after the fight(injury, illness, etc.) with killer kirkland


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the fact that he kod vera in eight rounds after knocking him down three times in that fight while chavez after 22 rounds could not even muster one single knockdown should tell you how vicious kirkland is. there were no excuses in the vera camp after the fight(injury, illness, etc.) with killer kirkland


I know Kirkland is a beast. Case in point: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?37408-James-Kirkland-P4P-Hardest-Puncher-in-Boxing-today


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Molina has never been close to being stopped. Kirkland is the only person thus far to deck him and he still wasn't close to getting a KO. Charlo has not proven himself to be as good as Kirkland and Molina was several hundred leagues above the best Charlo has beaten.


You're just massively underestimating Charlo.

Time will tell, I'd bet my entire massive v-cash bundle on it! :lol:

OK, but really, I'm serious. Charlo is the real deal. if you can't see it, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You're just massively underestimating Charlo.
> 
> Time will tell, I'd bet my entire massive v-cash bundle on it! :lol:
> 
> OK, but really, I'm serious. Charlo is the real deal. if you can't see it, then I feel sorry for you.


I'm not underestimating Charlo. I simply pointed out the facts. 1) Molina has never been close to being stopped and has been in with some bangers 2) Molina is a big step up in competition to anyone Charlo has fought.

I'd want Charlo to beat Molina, he fucking stinks but like I said he is actually a very good fighter. He arguably beat Lara and Chavez Jnr but was robbed both times, was whitewashing Kirkland before the BS DQ and also has beaten Cintron and Smith. Molina is no joke. But as you said time will tell, I called Broner and Loma not being all that and was right both times so I never rush into buying into hype trains but Charlo looks good...against D+ opposition...


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I still think Molina would have made Charlo look bad, if not beat him.


i don't know about winning, but for sure Charlo picked the wrong guy on Molina to look good.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This shit is as stupid as bald_head_slick trying to tell me that Sandy Hook shooting didnt happen and it's all a hoax...


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

WTF?!?!? Is there any proof whatsoever of this? Has anyone legit confirmed any kind of investigation is even happening? Sounds ridiculous to me that Angulo threw the fight.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think for a second that Angulo threw that fight. This is what pisses me off about some boxing fans. They always seem to look at something negative in the sport. Its not beyond comprehension that maybe Angulo didn't fancy it after Canelo hit him with that big left hook at the start of the 1st round.


----------



## jaymon112 (May 24, 2013)

It goes both ways. :conf


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Let's see if this comes up with any other sources. The site seems reputable enough and putting out such an exhaustive article would seem dangerous for them, but it's random that it's the only source.



jonnytightlips said:


> I don't think for a second that Angulo threw that fight. This is what pisses me off about some boxing fans. They always seem to look at something negative in the sport.* Its not beyond comprehension that maybe Angulo didn't fancy it after Canelo hit him with that big left hook at the start of the 1st round.*


To me that's the more insulting idea. The idea that from round 1, Angulo would just cave, and despite coming forward and eating those shots without pause, would simply throw arm punches because he got hit.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Let's see if this comes up with any other sources. The site seems reputable enough and putting out such an exhaustive article would seem dangerous for them, but it's random that it's the only source.
> 
> To me that's the more insulting idea. The idea that from round 1, Angulo would just cave, and despite coming forward and eating those shots without pause, would simply throw arm punches because he got hit.


Well we don't know. The only person that knows is Angulo and he's never going to come out and admit what happened to him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*UPDATE:* This website now claims that the FBI went on Tuesday and took various papers from Golden Boy's office.

http://boxaldia.com/2014/03/13/fbi-estaria-rastreando-cuentas-bancarias-de-schaefer-en-tailandia/

There's a partial translation in this obscure english-speaking news website, the only place that seems to have picked it up.

http://lossip.com/35809/going-fbi-raids-oscar-de-la-hoyas-promo-company/

Looking a bit more bogus, I think, but also strange that a news site would make such a bold and definite claim.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Obviously no one watched Jorge Silva fight, and compared Angulo's performances...same guy, the Canelo fight wasn't abnormal since his release from jail, the Lara fight was the abnormality. That said carry on with the delusional, unsubstantiated, bogus claims of the "FBI investigating...". Watch the two fights, mystery solved, we can table this bullshit and talk about Otter's or Pits vs Lions.


----------



## jaymon112 (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Obviously no one watched Jorge Silva fight, and compared Angulo's performances...same guy, the Canelo fight wasn't abnormal since his release from jail, the Lara fight was the abnormality. That said carry on with the delusional, unsubstantiated, bogus claims of the "FBI investigating...". Watch the two fights, mystery solved, we can table this bullshit and talk about Otter's or Pits vs Lions.


This is an example of a Boxing fan on the other side of the spectrum, completely ignorant and blinded by their bias for their favourite fighter/s. We're talking about a sport that was run by the mafia in the 50's, and has always had shady characters and elements within.

I'm not suggesting the Angulo-Canelo was a complete fix, but to be oblivious to suspicious elements within the fight just demonstrates the 'Boxing Fan' ignorance.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

i don't see how it was anything other than a fix, the prime undefeated granite chinned technical wizard that is angulo could never have lost to the slow light punching inexperienced hypejob that is canelo.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

jaymon112 said:


> This is an example of a Boxing fan on the other side of the spectrum, completely ignorant and blinded by their bias for their favourite fighter/s. We're talking about a sport that was run by the mafia in the 50's, and has always had shady characters and elements within.
> 
> I'm not suggesting the Angulo-Canelo was a complete fix, but to be oblivious to suspicious elements within the fight just demonstrates the 'Boxing Fan' ignorance.


This is an example of a gross over estimation, with no evidence or substantiation...I'm not a "Canelo fan" anymore than I'm an Angulo fan, I'm a boxing fan. What happened in the 50's has little to no relevance to the subject of this thread. If you want to cry conspiracy, then make your claim and present your evidence, if not then there is nothing to discuss. What specifically are these "suspicious elements", what do they mean (ie what is your claim), who is involved, and what is your evidence? By all means please make your claim, and present your evidence...I will be happy to entertain your idea. Simply asking questions (that have been answered, but you refuse to accept the answers) doesnt equal claims/evidence. I also encourage you to watch Angulo's fight with Silva and tell me what you see as different between that performance and his performance in this fight, other than the pedigree of opponent. He hasn't been great since coming out of jail, that's pretty clear, if you care to pay attention. I've posted the fight I'm referring to and you can see for yourself.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> This "article", along with anyone who is trying to push this idiotic notion, are full of shit, simple and plain.


real talk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> real talk


Eassyyy bball lol I saw the article so posted it for discussion, I personally dont think it was fixed because no fighter would take that punishment to throw a fight, Angulo was just a sitting duck.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Of course they are, as I explained in my post. (and as is pretty obvious if you think about it.)
> 
> "They" didn't want Charlo to beat Molina, get that title, and be in a position to challenge Canelo. Charlo is one dangerous mofo. Even without top-ten experience, he'd likely destroy Canelo right now.
> 
> ...


:rofl then why did they make the fight in the first place


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I don't think for a second that Angulo threw that fight. This is what pisses me off about some boxing fans. They always seem to look at something negative in the sport. Its not beyond comprehension that maybe Angulo didn't fancy it after Canelo hit him with that big left hook at the start of the 1st round.


foreal man. Boxing fans are always so pessimistic



ChicoTheBoy said:


> Eassyyy bball lol I saw the article so posted it for discussion, I personally dont think it was fixed because no fighter would take that punishment to throw a fight, Angulo was just a sitting duck.


I'm not mad at you. I just saw the thread and wondered how it could have gotten 10 pages and got annoyed at reading the posts in the thread and all this tin hat guys.

Why was Angulo so slow? Because's slow as hell


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> foreal man. Boxing fans are always so pessimistic
> 
> I'm not mad at you. I just saw the thread and wondered how it could have gotten 10 pages and got annoyed at reading the posts in the thread and all this tin hat guys.
> 
> Why was Angulo so slow? Because's slow as hell


He is, I wanna saw the All access for after the fight, the preview shows Angulo saying "They more than robbed me" wtf, bitch mode again.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Got to laugh at some people on here. Saying stuff like evidence, proof etc, yet these are the same people that throw around Pacquiao is on PED's LMAO 
the hypocricy of it all. 
Boxing is corrupt, so many ways to fix a fight or get the right outcome. Money talks $$$££££. I highly doubt Angulo could throw a fight that would further his career money wise. He was just outclassed.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Got to laugh at some people on here. Saying stuff like evidence, proof etc, yet these are the same people that throw around Pacquiao is on PED's LMAO
> the hypocricy of it all.
> Boxing is corrupt, so many ways to fix a fight or get the right outcome. Money talks $$$££££. I highly doubt Angulo could throw a fight that would further his career money wise. He was just outclassed.


Don't try to lump Pac's cheating ass into the discussion.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Don't try to lump Pac's cheating ass into the discussion.


Why the hypocricy of people like yourself is a joke. No proof then stfu


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This is such a load of bollocks it's unreal. Some shitty website ran a rumour story and people are all over it. People mad canelo proved himself after they called him a hypejob.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> This is such a load of bollocks it's unreal. Some shitty website ran a rumour story and people are all over it. People mad canelo proved himself after they called him a hypejob.


canelo proved himself against a guy that was tkod twice in his last four fights and was unranked by the wbc, wba and ibf as well as boxrec?

oh.

okay.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

FBI: Please add

JuanMa
Wilder
Garcia


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

quincy k said:


> canelo proved himself against a guy that was tkod twice in his last four fights and was unranked by the wbc, wba and ibf as well as boxrec?
> 
> oh.
> 
> okay.


:lol: Everyone says this after the fight but before it many people were saying Angulo was going to win.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> FBI: Please add
> 
> JuanMa
> Wilder
> Garcia


FBI on its way to la isla del encanto

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Everyone says this after the fight but before it many people were saying Angulo was going to win.


not me.

thats how brainwashed and desperate people are to either disprove or validate canelo alvarez.

both their hopes and dreams were on a guy that was kod in his prime, who was never previously kd let alone kod, by a guy in six rounds as opposed to ten.

not to be nitpicking but angulo was also not ranked by the wbo, ibu, ibc and cco(compromised competition opponents) organizations

now i ask you, what organization did canelo prove himself to?


----------



## Jose Lopez (Feb 4, 2014)

Pacquiao v Margarito was fixed, cause Margarito was promised re-licensing if he let Pac win on purpose.


----------

